

Emblr, the Ember.js Resources Tumblr - tilt
http://emberjs.tumblr.com/

======
bmelton
Brilliant. There don't appear to be a ton of resources available for Ember
despite being a fairly awesome framework.

I've found the best resource for me is to blog about my own misadventures and
wait for people to correct me. In the process, I'm (hopefully) helping
populate resources for the fledgeling developers while advancing my own
skills.

Another good meta resource is the Code 418 dashboard, found here:
<http://code418.com/ember.js-dashboard/> (Also, its source code was pretty
good reading too).

~~~
rlivsey
I've found hanging around on StackOverflow and the #emberjs IRC channel to be
very useful, if only just to try and answer every question I see as an
opportunity to learn.

I didn't know about the dashboard so I've just added it to the Tumblr, thanks!

